
Feastflow – Handcrafted project leads for freelance developers - RepressedEmu
http://www.feastflow.com
======
RepressedEmu
Hey guys I developed Feastflow as a way to help fullstack freelancers make
more money and get more clients. I sift through hundreds of leads per day to
find the handful that make it onto the list. All of the leads are projects
with a budget of 5k+ and have an email attached so you can reach out right
from your inbox. This allows you to add thousands of dollars per month to your
bottom line without having to spend the hours to find these elusive leads.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated as I am always trying to learn and
improve the experience.

~~~
grzm
You might want to review the Show HN guidelines, and if this meets them,
resubmit as a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
RepressedEmu
I can't seem to delete it even though it is a recent post.

